

Technology and Courage [pdf] - pius
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.803/pdf/courage.pdf

======
cousin_it
The most important idea in the article for me: a failure of courage doesn't
feel like a failure of courage. We rationalize away: this will never work, I
have other urgent tasks to do... I will try to use this realization to make my
life better.

------
gaika
We just lack the courage to acknowledge our own lack of courage. Ironic.

